# Flyrod inventory reduction



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I have the following rods that I want to Sell:
ST.CROIX LEGENDS ULTRA 6wt.2pc $125.00
ST.CROIX LEGENDS ULTRA 8wt.3pc $150.00
SAGE RPL+ 5wt.4pc. $100.00
SAGERPLXi 7wt.3pc $225.00
SAGE RPLX 9wt.2pc. $100.00
SAGE RPLX 10wt.3pc $150.00
All have sock & tubes
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Does the 6wt St. Croix LU have a fighing butt?


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Where are you located? I am looking for a 6wt for my 9yr old.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

How long are the 8, 9, and 10wt. rods?


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

YES.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Houston,tx.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

All are 9 ft.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Where in Houston are you? I would like to see the 6wt and possibly purchase it. I am in League City.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

If still available I'm very interested in that 8 wt St. Croix of yours.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Redalert*

I can bring it to my shop.Located & 4501 harrisburg blvd.That is in the east side of Houston.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Southpaw*



southpaw said:


> If still available I'm very interested in that 8 wt St. Croix of yours.


 Yes,it is still available.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> I can bring it to my shop.Located & 4501 harrisburg blvd.That is in the east side of Houston.


I might be able to make it up to Harrisburgh on Thursday around 3:00 pm. Can you message me your phone number so I can contact you to work out the details? Is the rod in good or great condition?


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> YES.


Uhh - presume this was in response to me? Thanks for the info, I may be back in touch - good luck with sale otherwise.

Regards,

JB


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

hows the condition on the 5wt . and could you mail it to me


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

flatzstalker said:


> hows the condition on the 5wt . and could you mail it to me


The rod is in very good shape.No nicks or scratches.Guides are clean no corrision or burrs.The cork grip showes some wear and usage but it is clean and solid.The rod tube is missing some paint and has some scratches from being hawled around in my truck tool box over the years.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks......:cheers:


----------

